# Betonierten Teich streichen



## asterix0 (11. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben vor einigen Jahren ein Haus gekauft. Im Garten befindet sich ein runder Teich. Etwa 3-4m Durchmesser. Dieser ist betoniert. Das heißt mit Zement an den Seiten ausgekleidet.
Leider ist er jetzt undicht auf halber Höhe geworden. Kleine feine Risse.
Kann man den Teich mit einer Bitumen oder Schwimmbadfarbe abdichten die den Fischen nicht stört?
Möchte nicht den ganzen Teich neu anlegen.
Oder habt ihr andere Ideen?
In den Seiten sind grobe Steine eingemauert, so dass eine Folie wahrscheinlich nicht geht
Vielen Dank für eure Tips im voraus.


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Hi

Neumachen wäre das Beste. Denn bei jedem Frost können neue Risse entstehen. Den Mörtel/Beton hätte man mindestens mit verzinktem Maschendraht armieren müssen. Auch sind die Steine, wenn sie in der Eiszone sind, Schwachstellen im Zement. Fängt sich das Eis an ihnen, zerdrücken sie den Zement. Ein Möglichkeitwäre, wenn der Teich dadurch nicht zu klein würde, auf den bestehenden Mörtel mit Maschendraht (nicht plastik ummantelt!!!) eine neue mindestens 5 cm dicke Betonschicht mit Dichtungsmittel aufzubringen. Da Beton auch dann meist noch nicht wasserdicht ist, ist anschließend ein Anstrich mit stark verdünntem Bitumen (halbe-halbe), der in die Poren einzieht und noch ein zweiter mit unverdünntem Bitumen ratsam.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## koimen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Hallo asterix0

Nimm doch IMPERMAX. Ist eine streichbare Flüssigfolie. Ist genau das richtige für auf Beton. Die Dehnfähigkeit ist extrem gut bzw. wird deine Risse garantiert abdichten (UV-beständig). Du kannst auch schnell wieder Wasser einlassen und es gibt keineSchadstoffe ab. 

Mein Teich ist auch mit diesem Material abgedichtet und hält nun seit über 4 Jahren dicht.
Einfach IMPERMAX googlen und du findest es.......


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Hallo,

kannst ihn auch mit Folie auslegen. Wäre wohl die schnellste Möglichkeit.


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Bitumen würde ich nicht nehmen, da das mit UV-Licht altert und versprötet. Lieber eine flexible Dichtschlämme, flüssige Teichfolie oder Neuauslegung mit Teichfolie.


----------



## asterix0 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Das mit der flüssigen Teichfolie hört sich gut an.
Ich hab mal gegoogled und Impermax und Tripond gefunden.
Wenn ich das Wasser ablasse und das Becken mit einem Hochdruckreiniger spüle,
reicht das mit der Vorarbeit oder muss man da noch etwas grundieren oder ähnliches?


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Servus

Das zum Thema Impermax (flüssige Teichfolie) ....

Ich würde Laminieren (Glasfaser) und darauf Topcoat ....


----------



## koimen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Betonierten Teich streichen*

Hallo

Über IMPERMAX; ja Blasen hab ich auch...(siehe Bild)....(Bild2)..aber ist mir egal ....brauchte damals einfach etwas günstiges wo gegen den agressiven frischen Beton und Mörtel ist. Hatte auch nur wenig von diesem Dickungsmittel genommen (Budget) gschweige von Haftgrund etc...... 
 Für mich nach wie vor eine gute Lösung....habe es sogar in eine durchgerostete Dachrinne gestrichen als billige Lösung ....und ist absolut Dicht seit 2 Jahren. 

Die Blasen enstehen soviel ich weis wegen nicht genügend langer austrocknung der einzeln aufgetragenen Schichten. Hatte teils am morgens und sogleich abends eine gestrichen......  ......wie gesagt es sind 4 Jahre nun her. Die Eigenschaften des IMPERMAX waren für meinen Teich ideal.


----------

